# R.E. Melton Senate Saloon Whiskey Flask



## bottlekid76 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was very happy and fortunate enough to add this pint saloon flask from Havana, IL to my evergrowing flask collection. I aquired it from the Belleville IL show this year, but just now getting around to some photos. Now if I could only find the half pint to match! =)

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Tim,

 Count down to the New Year greetings. I don't know if you've been taking your Wheaties by the bottle, or what, but you sure have added some great bottles to your collection. I love this saloon flask. How would you describe the bottom section of roping(?)?

 I know there's hardly one bottle in my "collection" that is anywhere near as clean. *Beautiful.*






 This is to say nothing of your gorgeous Dawson & Blackman... *Holy Toledo!*


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you surfaceone,

 It's interesting in that some of the shoo-fly flasks come with a fancy swirl base, or as some say basket weave pattern. Others call it a rope twist base. I know there are many others that are alot more knowledgeable on the terms than I am. This is the only example I have with this exact pattern. My main focus is the coffins and shoo-flys, and an occasional pumpkinseeed too. Mr. John Thomas put out those great books detailing many of the nice examples and variations. I'd love to see someone do an updated version on these types of flasks. I really enjoy them and thanks for the kind words!

 ~Tim


----------



## deacon_frost (Dec 30, 2010)

good looking piece there tim. once again many thanks for the pics you sent me, you just had to throw out that trade offer too didnt you?[8|]got my wheels turnin if he threw in that ernst or the dose cup i would probably have jumped on it


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 31, 2010)

You bet Brian!

 Is the Hildibridle and the dose cup something you would consider? If so, I will talk to him. Just let me know. =)

 All the best,
 Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi again surfaceone,
 Talking about the different base patterns, here is another different style that I really like too. They just seem to add a little more to the bottle =) I always liked the name on this flask.

 ~Tim


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 31, 2010)

Great Flasks Tim!

 Thanks to surfaceone for the zany pics.......Wrongway Feldman from Gilligan's Island!....Classic, I'm stealing that photo from you Jim []

 Doug


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 17, 2011)

I added a few more to my evergrowing flask collection. First is a Berges & Garrissere Wholesale Wines & Liquor Merchants Salinas City (now Salinas) fancy swirl based half pint. Just a sharp looking little Cali example. 






 Another I picked up from a friend was this ground lip pint dandy style Walter Moise & Co Distillers Wedding Bouquet Rye 1890 from Omaha, Nebraska. Just a great flask with a cool name on it. I've never seen or heard of one of these bottles. I seen a pre-pro shot glass in a photo one time.






 This one I just got this past week, and I was SO happy to aquire it. John C. Gunning Club Saloon from Rawlins, Wyoming. My first Wyo flask that i've had the chance to buy. I was able to purchase it out of a collection from there. I love the Saloon flasks, and jump at the chance to add to my collection when possible. Great embossing on this half pint example.






 Thanks for looking! []

 ~Tim


----------



## sandchip (Apr 17, 2011)

Man, those are spectacular!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Jimbo []

 ~Tim


----------

